# Probleme mit OpenOffice

## hambuergaer

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit OpenOffice 1.1.3 und 1.1.4. Wenn ich einen Text schreibe und eine Passage in Anführungszeichen setzen möchte, dann verschwindet der Text nach dem ersten Anführungszeichen.

Wenn ich dann mit der Maus einmal hoch und wieder runterscrolle, dann wird der Text richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich jetzt innerhalb der Anführungszeichen etwas ändern möchte und klicke an die gewünschte Stelle, dann lande ich ein paar Buchstaben hinter der angeklickten Stelle.

Ganz merkwürdige Sache. Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?

Gruß, hambuergaer.

----------

## kurt

Hallo

ich weiss nicht ob's hilft aber bei mir hats geholfen bei der Darstellung auf dem Bildschirm.

emerge einmal "corefonts"

und trage sie in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ein

 FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

```

und lade mitels /opt/OpenOffice.org/share/dict/ooo/FontOOo.swx die schriften in OpenOffice.org aber nur die die du auch brauchst sonst wird das OpenOffice langsam beim start.

gruss

kurt

----------

## hambuergaer

 *kurt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge einmal "corefonts"
> 
> und trage sie in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ein
> ...

 

Das hat schon gereicht! DANKE  :Smile: 

----------

## bastain

Hab jetzt einige TTF-Fonts nach /usr/share/fonts/TTF kopiert um diese jetzt auch in OpenOffice zu nutzen. Aber was muss ich machen, damit die auch in OO auftauchen?

/opt/OpenOffice.org/share/dict/ooo/FontOOo.swx gibts bei mir nicht....

----------

## kurt

Hallo 

@bastein

du kannst nicht einfach font's in das /usr/share/fonts/TTF kopieren und schon stehen sie zur verfügung den xorg kann so noch nicht's damit anfangen.

Arial, Times, und Co instalierst du am einfachstem wie oben beschrieben mit

```
emerge corefonts
```

FontsOOo.swx findest du auch auf http://oooconv.free.fr

gruss

kurt

----------

## bastain

Mal ne doofe Frage....XOrg ist doch eine Alternative zu XFree, oder? Woher weiss ich denn überhaupt, was ich benutze? Irgendwann kam im portage dann Xorg dabei und ich habe es immer mit-emerged...sorry, habe ich mich noch nie mit auseinandergesetzt...

Noch eins zu OpenOffice. Man kann zwar über diese Datei Schriftarten runterladen, aber einzelne TTF-Fonts hinzufügen nicht, zumindest gibts bei mir Laufzeitfehler. Kann man auch ohne dieses Tool TTF-Fonts OpenOffice zur Verfügung stellen?Last edited by bastain on Sat Jan 29, 2005 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the-pugnacity

xorg ist die fortsetzung von xfree weil xfree nicht mehr unter gpl steht

----------

## NewbieSascha

Ich hatte auch nen Basic Runtimeerror.

Hab die jetzt online runtergeladen....!

----------

## bastain

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> xorg ist die fortsetzung von xfree weil xfree nicht mehr unter gpl steht

 

Hmmm... also bei mir gibt es nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example. Scheinbar läuft dann bei Gentoo noch mit xfree?!

----------

## hambuergaer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm... also bei mir gibt es nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example. Scheinbar läuft dann bei Gentoo noch mit xfree?!

 

anscheinend tut es das. schau mal bei www.gentoo.org in den dokus. da steht sehr gut beschrieben, wie du xorg zum rennen bekommst! das mit dem alten xfree sind ja keine zustände   :Laughing: 

----------

## kurt

hallo,

xorg greift auf die alte conf datei von xfree zurück wen die xorg.conf fehlt.

gruss

kurt

----------

## bastain

Soweit alles klar....nur, woher weiss ich denn jetzt konkret, ob XFREE oder XORG bei mir läuft? Habe also nie irgendwas umgestellt. Wenn da nicht über Gentoo automatisch abgewickelt wurde, müsste ja XFREE noch bei mir laufen, oder?

----------

## rblock

Eine Möglichkeit festzustellen, was installiert ist wäre:

```
qpkg -I -v | grep xorg
```

Dann wird auch die Version angezeigt.

Wird nichts angezeigt, ist wohl XFree installiert. Aber man kann auch

```
qpkg -I -v | grep x11-base
```

versuchen, dann müsste direkt angezeigt werden, was installiert ist.  :Wink: 

Informative Grüße

----------

## kurt

hi

oder ganz einfach mit

```
ls /var/db/pkg/x11-base
```

gruss

kurt

----------

## bastain

```
ls /var/db/pkg/x11-base

.  ..  opengl-update-2.0_pre4-r1  xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4
```

Na dann hat wohl Gentoo schon den Umstieg alleine für mich bewältigt...  :Smile:  Toll!

----------

